
Management idea: Hierarchy of needs - robg
http://www.economist.com/business/management/displayStory.cfm?source=hptextfeature&story_id=12407919
======
DenisM
I vaguely remember that the success of "Non-Linear Systems" experiment was
initially attributed to people working better when they have "a sense of
belonging to a team". However, later it was attributed (by experiment authors,
no less) instead to people working better when observed.

------
known
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maslow%27s_hierarchy_of_needs>

